# Does egg share effect how successfull your cycle is?



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Can anyone help. DH and I are going to be having IVF and ICSI along with surgical sperm retreival. I am seriously thinking of egg sharing (which would make cycle £3,300 cheaper) but I just cant decide whether to do it or not. I am worried that I may not produce many eggs/not enough will fertilise and by giving half away surely this has to lower my chances even more. I have my mind set on having 2 embryos replaced at transfer and maybe by only having half of my eggs I will only end up with 1 or even none replaced at transfer.  I would rather pay extra if it meant a much greater chance of a BFP! Anyone with any thoughts/advice?

Juliexx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I was told that it doesn't reduce your chances of success at all... not sure if there is any research to back this up though.  Yes,. in theory, your less likely to have so many embies as you would if you didn't do egg sharing, so the likelyhood of freezing some is less, but then there is a much higher chance of success with a fresh cycle than there is with a FET.

It's also not impossible that you would end up with only 1 or less embies to transfer, but from my experience this happens very rarely.

Hope this helps and good luck in your decision as to whether to egg share or not.

Helen xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

The way we thought about it was that egg share was actually increasing our chances.  This is because without the egg share scheme we couldnt afford treatment so egg share is the onyl way for us to concieve at the moment.  I must admit that there was a brief moment when I wished we could keep all 14 eggs I produced but it quickly gave way to gratitude that 7 of the eggs were ours and we wouldnt have even got that far without egg sharing.

best of luck with your treatment.

Tracy xx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

_Hiya,

The way we thought about it was that egg share was actually increasing our chances. This is because without the egg share scheme we couldnt afford treatment so egg share is the onyl way for us to concieve at the moment. I must admit that there was a brief moment when I wished we could keep all 14 eggs I produced but it quickly gave way to gratitude that 7 of the eggs were ours and we wouldnt have even got that far without egg sharing.

best of luck with your treatment.

Tracy xx_

Brilliantly said.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

To all of you who have done an egg share cycle - How many embryos transfered and has anyone ended up with only 1 embryo to transfer when you would have liked more?


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

you all wrote very positive replies......this is my first ICSI and husband PESA, so we are all very similar.  The nurse suggested not to egg share first because we needed all the eggs we could to give us a better chance.  We have the money to do 2 full IVF cycles so if this don't wont and think egg share will be next.  But I do want to help other women who needs eggs!  So it is alot to think of!

good luck with you treatment......I am half way through!

Nicole
xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

I am coming to the end of my 2ww (testing tomorrow) i egg shared...produced 12 eggs 6 each...
Out of my 6 only 2 fertilised but i don`t feel down about donating 6 eggs, it has saved us a lot of money which we couldn't have afforded and given us a shot at getting pregnant...
If this cycle doesn't work looking to do another egg share...I think everybody has there own reasons for egg sharing...
Jayne


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

We egg shared.Ended up with 14 eggs. Of our 7 only 3 fertilised and only 2 survived to tranfer but it still worked!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I egg shared and was successful first time. I produced 9 eggs. Kept 5 and donated 4. 3 out of our 5 fertilised and 2 embryos transferred resulting in my two boys. To be honest if we hadnt egg shared and had embryos to freeze i wouldnt have wanted to do FET anyway, would have tried another fresh cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hunni i am coming up to my 5th eggshare and i have no doubt in my mind that i would do it more if my age wasnt against me.i have had good rates with eggshare hunni.1st go.13 eggs 2nd go 26 eggs 3rd go 15 eggs 4th go 15 eggs i have to say that i think that gives me a great chance and although i have never had any good enough to freeze the embies put back were of good quality so even if i hadnt shared i would of just had to waste more in my eyes.goodluck hunni wishing you every success.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I egg shared twice, am now 21 weeks pregnant.

1st time produced 14 eggs 
2nd time produced 20 eggs


----------

